# Browning Maxus



## CWbandit6 (Jan 21, 2014)

any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## CPage (Jan 21, 2014)

I have one, and its been a workhorse.  I purchased it a year and a half ago.  Shouldered a dozen shotguns and it fit me the best so that's what I went with.  Cycles the smallest target loads up to the biggest 3-1/2's.  Love the auto load feature as well.


----------



## dwheeler (Jan 21, 2014)

Have had one for two seasons now and its been great!


----------



## Fireaway (Jan 21, 2014)

Had mine for two seasons now and I love it. When I first bought it the choke tubes were stubborn to put in and take out. After the end of duck season I sent it back to browning and they gave me a new barrel. It was sent back fixed up in time for turkey season too.  It cycles the cheap "universal" shells from Walmart (100 pack) as well as every other shell I put through it. I occasionally shoot 3 1/2 inch #2 but mostly shoot 3 inch #2 and #4 for ducks around here and it has performed flawlessly. A friend of mine bought a benelli sbe ii at the same time and we switched guns for one hunt, and I am very pleased that I had the maxus. It was much easier on the shoulder with less recoil, and allows me to get back on the birds quicker after the first shot. 
This season I have duck hunted 2-3 times every week and I have not cleaned it except for once when it was totally submerged. I used it to catch myself while tripping in a swamp and the action had swamp water and silt flood into it. I unloaded it there and poured - scooped out all the debris  I could and reloaded. It shot perfect for the rest of the hunt. 
In short I have really enjoyed this shotgun 
Here is a picture of a goose and wood duck I shot this morning before work with it


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 21, 2014)

I got one to. Never a problem and it shoots much better than I can shoot it. Love that gun.


----------



## CWbandit6 (Jan 21, 2014)

wow guys thanks for the feed back! I bought one yesterday and cant wait to take it to the Hill tomorrow. it shouldered better than any other shotgun and I know the boys from Zink calls promote the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - out of it so I'm sure it will do the job


----------



## cbig1981 (Jan 21, 2014)

Wish I could concur with the previous responses but I have had nothing but problems with mine.  Bought it in July 2013 brand new.  There was a defect with the firing pin or trigger and I had to send it back to browning for repairs after it ruined a hunt in arkansas.  Got it back and hunted with it three times before noticing a small bulge halfway down the barrel while cleaning it. Now I am dealing with browning saying a barrel bulge is not subject to their implied warranty and having to pursue the manufacturer of the shotgun shell I was using at the time.  In short the whole experience has been a nightmare I have never had with any other gun.


----------



## CPage (Jan 21, 2014)

cbig1981 said:


> Wish I could concur with the previous responses but I have had nothing but problems with mine.  Bought it in July 2013 brand new.  There was a defect with the firing pin or trigger and I had to send it back to browning for repairs after it ruined a hunt in arkansas.  Got it back and hunted with it three times before noticing a small bulge halfway down the barrel while cleaning it. Now I am dealing with browning saying a barrel bulge is not subject to their implied warranty and having to pursue the manufacturer of the shotgun shell I was using at the time.  In short the whole experience has been a nightmare I have never had with any other gun.


Man that stinks, what type shells were you shooting?


----------



## cbig1981 (Jan 22, 2014)

Federal black cloud 3.5 #2s and federal speed shok 3 inch #2.  I have mailed my barrel and remaining shells from those boxes to federal up in Minnesota.  Shipping along was $40 because the barrel could not be shipped together with ammo and it has to be sent ups ground.  The whole thing from the beginning has been a debacle that I hope no one else ever has to experience


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have one and I love it! best gun I've ever shot ducks with. just have trouble getting it to hold a tight pattern with turkey load. other than that it shoots great


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 22, 2014)

I bought the All purpose Maxus a few years back as a retirement present to myself. This is the  one with the drilled and tapped receiver and camo finish.
One of the best things about this gun is that you can adjust the drop and cast to fit your body. This a big deal to me. The first thing I did after a thorough cleaning was fit the gun and change the safety to Left Hand.
From what I've read the Browning choke tubes are junk. Mine won't pattern turkey loads good at all. Even with the x full turkey choke that came with the gun.
I want to get an aftermarket choke but don't know which one. They are so expensive I can only get one so it needs to be the right one.
However the IC and Mod. seem to throw a good pattern and I've had no problems knocking down a few ducks with the factory tubes.
I looked at a lot of shotguns but I'm glad I bought the Maxus.


----------



## con50582 (Jan 24, 2014)

Winchester SX3 is basically same gun but cheaper.  I had a Browning Citori and had to send it back because chokes wouldn't screw in.  I will only give you one chance to charge me 3,000 for a shotgun that is a pain in my behind.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jan 29, 2014)

Ol' Red loves his.  PM him for his opinion.  Oh, wait, never mind.  He never answers his PMs here.


----------

